# Safe?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay, my mouse Cookie might have OCD. So I'm trying to gather some things for her to play in/chew up/hide in. Is duct tape in the cage safe? Is dried hot glue safe? Are kitchen towels with blue dye in some spots safe? Is painted metal wire safe?

Sorry, it may seen that I am freaking out a bit to much, lol. But we can never be to safe


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

BUMP?

Bump Up My Post.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd go with no on the duct-tape, or glue It might do harm if eaten. 
any kitchen roll is fine, as with most cardboard things with or without print on (most use a harmless soy based ink)

you can buy lots of wooden hides, climbing frames and things like that --just an idea.

look for "Trixie wooden toys" they are pretty cool.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I think I'll make her some string/rope toys. Thanks! I threw away the stuff with hot glue and the duct taped hide.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hot glue is generally safe, and Elmer's plain white glue is also non-toxic. Duct tape, I don't know, but I wouldn't assume it's safe. Also, please don't bump your post so quickly. This is not life-or-death.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

K, sorry. You right, lol it's not life-or-death, but I figured it would end up one of those posts that just sinks to the bottom of the forum. I'm glad hot glue is OK, because I use it to reinforce cages.


----------

